# Chicken soup



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

With the majority of my house battling some kind of sickness, I decided it was time for some chicken soup. I usually make it with a whole chicken, but didn't feel like picking the bones out for the kiddos. Started it off like my gumbo with some chicken thighs skin down to get some good fat for the veggies. Usual veggies, but decided to add some rutabaga. Also decided to pull all the bones out and tie them together with butcher's twine, so hunting them down at the end would be easier.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nothing better than chicken soup for not feeling well. Make sure you use all that schmaltz....it's good for you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That's gonna be some good eating!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

love me some chicken soup. wonder why it's so good when you're sick?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Did the same tonight with freezer burnt breast! That time of year for sure









Really need to invest in a bigger pot. Used to help grandma start from a live chicken. Can even own chickens anymore....


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It does look good but I never was able to get into rutabaga.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Came out great. Ate three bowls last night. Not sure if I feel any better this morning because of it, but who can say. I love rutabaga, but it was okay in this. Next time I'll probably add some turnips. Then make a side of turnip greens with some salt pork. That ought to coat me up pretty good.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good brother !


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

A bowl of that with salty oyster crackers, "Mmm, mmm good!"


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Averaging about 2.5 bowls at lunch and dinner. Can't imagine how sick I would be without this stuff....:whistling:

Put some fresh cracked pepper and grated parmesan on top.


----------

